# Grandparents thinking about Boer goat raising...



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

Okay so earlier this year I got my first real goats (besides Gus the Boer goat I had when I was little). I have a mini lamancha and a Nigerian dwarf. When I go to college in a few years my grandparents plan on taking mine and adding to their herd. My grandma can only drink goats milk so it all works out. Something I have considered for them is to raise a few meat goats to sell to 4h-ers and stuff. Is this stupid to do? They would be breeding lamanchas, mini lamanchas, Nigerian dwarfs, and boers. Overall, I would make all herd decisions, they would just care for the animals. So is this stupid to do? What is the difference between raising dairy and mear. Can I raise them all together?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Could your grandparents handle a Boer goat? How is their health? Can they do nail trimming and medicating if needed?


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

As long as a Boer doesn't breed a Nigerian or MiniMancha I think everything would be alright.


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

My grandpa is actually pretty young and he has cattle and castrates them all by himself. I think he can handle boers. Lol also, what do you look for in a good Boer doe and a good Boer buck?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think Boers would be better then dairy unless they get a machine milker. I'm not old at all but have broke both my wrists in the past and milking is not fun for me. I would reconsider small breeds any where near large breeds. Even the fences a buck can get threw.


----------

